# How to photograph Nocturnal Animals



## Tailgunner (Oct 2, 2013)

I just saw a Possum run across the fence and it got me a little curious about photographing critters at night. I'm used to shooting at night but my subjects aren't moving around. So I was wondering how I would go about capturing a critter running around at night and without flash. I've got a Nikon 50mm 1.8, 28-70mm 2.8, 70-200mm 2.8 VRII and the distance is about 20-30 feet. I'm assuming I will need to crank up my ISO and lower my F-stop in order to get some shutter speed but I wanted to see if the Pros had any tips or tricks for shooting the Nocturnal.


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 2, 2013)

you'll have to use a flash of some sort. some people setup their camera with a motion sensor that will automatically trigger the camera and flash when movement is detected, that is how people get like bats and stuff...usually...if there is some light, you might be able to crank the ISO and use a very fast lens...but even then you'll have some difficulties and the keeper rate will be low.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2013)

Go after 'em at night! After the sun's gone down!:mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Oct 2, 2013)

AstroScope Night Vision for Nikon SLR Cameras


----------



## runnah (Oct 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Go after 'em at night! After the sun's gone down!:mrgreen:



A crucial, but often overlooked step.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 2, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> you'll have to use a flash of some sort. some people setup their camera with a motion sensor that will automatically trigger the camera and flash when movement is detected, that is how people get like bats and stuff...usually...if there is some light, you might be able to crank the ISO and use a very fast lens...but even then you'll have some difficulties and the keeper rate will be low.



How do you avoid red eyes? 

Also, would a small flash light help...kinda paint the area a little?


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Go after 'em at night! After the sun's gone down!:mrgreen:



I'll get bored at night on camping trips and try stocking critters but can't get close enough. I guess a deer blind & feeder would work better.


----------



## ph0enix (Oct 2, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> How do you avoid red eyes?



By keeping the flash off camera.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 2, 2013)

ph0enix said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > How do you avoid red eyes?
> ...



OIC, Thanks.


----------



## Gavjenks (Oct 7, 2013)

Have you considered infrared?

The lighting is cheap and easy. You can buy continuous IR floodlight strength lights on amazon (intended for home security, etc) for like $20, and they usually are LEDs, so they draw very little power and can run almost forever on a portable inverter in the middle of nowhere.
You can also use any of your existing speedlight flashes, which already produce plenty of IR light. All you need it a IR-pass filter over the flash, which they sell, and it will be essentially invisible to critters when it goes off, so you won't even startle them and can continue shooting more flash photos without them even running away.

In either case, add whatever normal diffusers you would use for visible, umbrellas and the like. You might want to experiment with umbrella materials to not make your lights intimidating to the critters. Lots of fabric materials are black in visible and will be inconspicuous at night, but white in infrared, acting more like a normal umbrella. If you use a digital IR camera (see below) it could be as simple as taking it with you to your drug store umbrella aisle and just pointing it at them to see which ones work.

The camera is a little less cheap, but not outrageous. For digital, you can get a converted point and shoot or old style DSLR like a Canon 20D or something for around $300 already converted to infrared (filters replaced at the sensor level to let in all available light and not require lens filters). For cheaper you could go with film, picking up any random SLR at a flea market for like $10, and then an IR lens filter for maybe $100, and some IR film rolls for a few more dollars. Note that if using film, you need to have a lens that has the IR red line re-adjustment markings on it for proper focus.  For digital, you can use the LCD screen, but you might want a hood to block the light from it so as not to scare animals, or one of those LCD loupes.


----------



## Gavjenks (Oct 7, 2013)

Also please note that baiting animals with food is very likely to be illegal in many jurisdictions, possibly even on your own land, possibly at any time of year or maybe only at certain times. If you want to go that route, call up and check (or better yet, write, so you have evidence later) to your local and state fish and game folks about where and when you may be allowed to do such a thing.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 7, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Also please note that baiting animals with food is very likely to be illegal in many jurisdictions, possibly even on your own land, possibly at any time of year or maybe only at certain times. If you want to go that route, call up and check (or better yet, write, so you have evidence later) to your local and state fish and game folks about where and when you may be allowed to do such a thing.



I'm not sure why baiting animals for photography reasons would be illegal but hunters use deer feeders here all the time. So I don't think baiting should be an issue with photography. Anyhow, I haven't see that Possum in a while, I guess s/he didn't find my neighbor hood all that interesting lol


----------



## grafxman (Oct 7, 2013)

I've often contemplated that and after much research decided to get a video camera (Canon XA20) with night mode. It comes with a built in infrared illuminator. If the illuminator is inadequate I'll get 3 aftermarket illuminators (Sima SL-100IR Infrared LED light) and gang them together. It's much cheaper than buying an Astroscope. The camera can also capture still images and I can always frame grab off the video.

I did some night time video many years ago with a Sony DV tape video camera. It had an illuminator that was mounted on top. The results are not particularly good though. On the other hand I didn't really know what I was doing either:

flying squirrels d23 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

marsh rabbit in the dark1 d22 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> I'll get bored at night on camping trips and try stocking critters but can't get close enough. I guess a deer blind & feeder would work better.



The blind will work well. Feeders - put it out in advance. Nocturnal critters are active in the overlapping times such as sunrise and sunset. They sell all types of de- scenting soaps and detergent. Make sure to wash yourself and your clothes and get there about 1 1/2 hours before their up and about. You should be able to pick them up with a long enough lens.  The trick Is getting close to them and a lot of animals will hear or smell you before you see them and they will stay away from you.


----------



## grafxman (Oct 7, 2013)

You might try a predator call. Some imitate a hurt rabbit. Others imitate a bleating fawn. Be prepared for some excitement though. In Texas you're liable to get anything from owls to mountain lions.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 7, 2013)

This is good info guys. 

I'm looking to shoot critters in the back yard inside the city but I'll keep this in mind since we do a lot of camping.


----------



## gconnoyer (Oct 7, 2013)

Redbull?


----------



## Tony S (Oct 7, 2013)

Light them with a flash light so you can focus and then try to use off camera flash to light them.  If you do resort to using on camera flash be ready to have some good eyes to paste in later.


Here's one from a while ago at night under the pear tree.


----------

